# barking



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

My 17 week old male puppy now seems to bark for attention. We have used the shaking can ( in other room) and shush shush. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We find that ignoring that behavior works best and then as soon as the puppy is quiet (if only for a couple seconds) offering tons of attention. Brutus is only 5 mos--so not much older. maybe somebody with more experience has some other ideas.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I can tell you that does not work for me . The only thing that works for me is to tell him he will have a time out . He knows what that means and it calms him down a little . Some things he just barks about . It is how he communicates with me and his buddy . 
I tried the Shssh .
There are other threads about barking - you might want to dial them in ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

There may be many reasons for this behavior. At what times does he bark? How often is he left alone? Does he get enough exercise & stimulus durning the day? These dogs crave attention. Just some things to think about. Let us know more info & we can try & help. There are some great breeders & experienced owners on this forum!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes we all want to help and there are great people here but as I said it has been discussed before in detail and you might want to start there ..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi barks for attention all the time. I just tell him to stop and he's not getting anything until he does. He will stop and give me the "head tilt". 

When Shelby wants something, she whines. The other thing they do is if I am sitting, they will jump in my lap for attention. But they give big kisses when they do that.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree, it all depends on the situation. It could be he needs to expend some energy by spending time walking with you. I find that the "walk" has been valuable in helping Oreo to see he needs to follow my lead. Also, he just may be overly excited, you might even try the suggestion here to turn your back and ignore until he calms down and then offer the affection. Keep in mind that some go through a phase where the love to hear themselves speak. They simply need to understand that there is a time and a place for it and that "you" run things around there and not him. Don't you worry, as you become consistent things simply begin to fall into place. Besides that, you have a wonderful community here that has a wealth of information to help you on your journey with you lovable pup


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Michele, You have a 'head tilt' dog too!! That has to be one of the sweetest & cutest things i love about Tripp. Even if he chewed my favorite shoe(he hasnt) and gave me a look like that, i just melt.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too have "head tilters" expecially Lily. They only do it when we are talking to them. It is just the cutest!! You actuall feel like they are listening to you.

Does anyone have children "head tilters"??? I sure dont cause they NEVER listen to me :frusty: 

Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This isoff topic, but...the "head tilt" is a Kodi thing. Shelby doesn't do it. 

But Shelby is he little ballet dancer, paws in the air and jumping on hind legs. I guess I need to get her a tutu :biggrin1: Kodi used to "dance" as a puppy, but doesn't do it anymore. If I say "go for a walk", Shelby is on her hind legs jumpung in circles with her little paws up in the air.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi is my dancer, we cannot beleive how long she can stand on her feet!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo does the head tilt as well . I have said this before he barks to communicate and get a point across . Sometimes he has barked for a reason something I needed to know .. He is very good hearing the doorbell ..Asta barked only when he was guarding the house or the doorbell rang . I said thank you and he stopped . 
The barking is very irritating as he is stubborn and persistent and he thinks it will help him get his way when Ahnold steals a toy or a chewie ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi ECudmore and welcome to our forum! 

Here are a couple of threads where we talked about barking..... many of us had/have questions about the over barking too. sigh......

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthr...hlight=barking

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthr...hlight=barking

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthr...hlight=barking

If you need more advice or have questions, don't hesitate to ask! What sometimes works for one may not for another.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a head tilter..oh, so very cute!!

And a watchdog barker! When she hears someone at the door, or coming up the stairs at night, she will bark.

My husband loves that she's so in tune with protecting us, and the house. Now that she can jump off the bed (since I made her steps) she will run and investigate whatever noise she hears.

Kara


----------



## Dana (May 9, 2007)

Hello,
I am new here and really had a time getting registered. Hope I can come back to this page. My Piper is a 16 week old little girl who has been rather quiet until now and she has discovered he voice! She seems to like to bark and pounce her feet as though back talking. It's cute but I'm not sure I like it. Seems like she wants her way and is trying to get the last word in. She doesn't like "B" words, i.e. "no bite" and "no bark." So I decided to try a little sign language with her for quieter communication. Boy, just bring my fingers together as in saying "no" in sign and she thinks it's time to bite the fingers. Her puppy time is harder than I expected. She is very smart and will sit, beg, and come on command. Otherwise, she's a "nothead." "I'm not doing this and I'm not doing that!" I know she's a baby but for as smart as she is, I thought our communication would go some better. Dana


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dana - it takes a while & it sounds like you are on the right road. They just need constant repetition to learn these things. Also they go thru stages like your kids do, the teenage years, the NO years, she may just be testing the water to see what she can get away with. Just keep training & be consistant. What you are going thru with her is normal. It also sounds like she is trying to establish herself as the alpha, which you cannot let her do. Be firm. with the biting, just pull away and ignore her completely. When she is calm then give attention. If the teeth come out again, turn your back & walk away. She will figure out that if I bite, I lose Mommy. Keep us up to date on how it is going. 
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I've found that when they are very intelligent as the havanese are they seem to be much more independent.....sort of like having a mind of their own so to speak. Also I think it contributes to some of their getting bored easily....hence their "naughtiness". Anyway I am definitely NOT an expert but these are some things I have observed with Valentino. Seems he always needs to be entertained or engaged in some sort of activity.:juggle: :bump2: OOPS! Forgot to say welcome Dana....great to have you on board!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

OH yes, I hear ya on that one Vicki. Oreo will be naughty if I don't exercise him and if I become "too" affectionate with him. If I even get my voice into a high tone, boy, watch him go bonkers  But if I offer quiet and calm affection, he settles, snuggles and offers his kisses.  I love that.

Dana, welcome to this forum, and keep at it. It does get better only if we are consistent. The suggestion Laurie offered is a great place to start. We agree the Havanese are highly intelligent, so for starters this is great. Be firm, and you will see that your pup will get the idea. Dana, this forum is a great place, and you will find the most knowledgeable people that truly care for these lovely Havs.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Using a water bottle and squirting water in his face while saying Quiet worked for me.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Dana - it is part of the dogs personality - no doubt about it . Just be consistent .
The behaviourist had me grab his collar not hard just so he has your attention and he knows you do not like the noise . It did not seem to make too much of an impression on him at time the but over a long period of time he did seem to get it and it has improved .. 
I thought we would never make progress - it has been slow but it is getting better . He used to bark for his food and he has now stopped that .. 
Patience and maturity have been big factors .. 
My other dogs have not been big barkers so this has been hard for me .. 
It is a work in progress ..


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Just don't let the barking result in the dog getting what it wants. These dogs are smart, and if it works, they will keep trying it. If it doesn't work, they'll get the idea. You won't end up with a silent dog, but you can get rid of the problem barking.


----------

